# Daughter with hairy arms



## tinselfairy (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi everyone,

My 7 yo daughter has very very hairy arms. She has recently started asking me to help her remove it as she doesnt like it and gets teased a fair bit because of them. They are really hairy and unfortunately its all on her upper arms as well as the forearms.

Im not sure what to do. I understand why she doesnt like them - they are as hairy as her fathers. Its a mix of mostly blonde and light brown hair but its very long and dense. I have never seen another child or woman with as much arm hair as her. Im guessing its only going to get worse as she grows as well - puberty? What will that do to it ??

I think shaving or creaming is the easiest way to help but wont it grow back stubbly and look rather silly?

Shes only 7 and I hate knowing shes worrying away about this problem all the time.

She also has a hairy back.

Any suggestions?

Do something or leave it?

Thanks


----------



## mariee (Mar 4, 2012)

That's tough. As a fairly hairy woman myself, I can identify.

I think the fact that she asked you for help speaks the loudest. Had she said nothing and it wasn't a big deal to her, it would probably be something that she only dealt with later in life. But she's really aware of the hair and feels it is something she doesn't want, so I think I'd try to respect that and help her remove it somehow.

Waxing is so effective, but man, that would be scary at her age. I'd guess that shaving it would leave a stubbly regrowth which could cause just as much embarassment? But maybe you could try it in a spot that is covered by her sleeves? Since it is winter, others wouldn't see it right now. I think I'd shave in the direction of growth for now. Razor burn would seem traumatic to me!

But I'd guess that a cream depilatory would probably work best. The regrowth is usually gradual and not as stubbly as shaving... but they smell so strongly. I'd guess you'd have to weigh how you feel about the fumes.

I can see how a lot of responses might focus on ways to help her accept the hair rather than remove it. I'd worry that if you choose that route, she still won't have a solution to what bothers her AND she could feel resentment towards you.

I'm all for embracing myself (mostly) as is, but I sure am glad that my mom showed me how to bleach my upper lip! High school would have been awful otherwise!


----------



## TinyMama (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm hairy too.







Since she came to you, I think I would just take care of it casually for her. I think cream would be the best, although I wouldn't want my little girl to be using that stuff all the time. I don't know what the weather is like where you live, but could you tell her that you'll take care of it for her in the summer? I would think long sleeves and clothes in general would make it a non-issue in the winter. When she's a teenager, if it is as bad as you say and it does get worse with puberty, you may want to look into electrolysis. I'm not big on modifying bodies, but if this is going to be a lifelong concern for her, that might be best.

I would just do it quickly and casually without too much talk so that she doesn't get the idea that everything she doesn't like about herself can/should be changed--with the same attitude that you'd clean and bandage a cut on her knee. But I do think I would take care of it, because I was made to wait before I was allowed to shave my legs, and I remember thinking that my mother wasn't taking my concerns seriously.

Good luck!


----------



## heike 1972 (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh what a coincidence. At first. My English is not so good. Nice to meet you here. I know the problem. My two children are also covered with a lot of hair Both are very very Hairy :-( . Son 10 years and daughter 8 years. Both have a very strong body hair. My son has extremely hairy arms. EXTREMELY !!! ( i can show you ) He is a little monkey My son does not care, he finds his hairy arms "kind of funny and cool" I have the feeling he is proud of it:-D My daughter has black, armhair, very long. maby 4 inches. long the whole arm is covered with hair. She has also been teased in school . We shaved her arms. But after 2-3 weeks the hair was back. I had the feeling that the hair was still thick. Since we do not make it more. We were also at different doctors. But dermatology etc. But all the values were good. thank god. Doc said . It is a type of hypertrichosis. Hypertrichosis cubital The doctors said it would disappear over the years the hair. ALso, you're not alone. it's just one little problem. It is wonderful that our children are otherwise healthy. Dearest greetings Heike So please .. Do not worry.


----------



## tinselfairy (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you for all the replies and advice ladies 

I guess at this stage, I will try to convince her to leave well enough alone until after puberty to see if it improves then. Fingers crossed it does. If it doesnt at that stage I guess we when move onto creams, lotions and potions then.

Many thanks.


----------

